# contacting sweetaquatics?



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,

This is not a vendor review so please don't freak....I just wanted to know if anyone knew of a phone number to sweetaquatics.com? Their website does not have one listed. 

thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi liveforthis,

When I use the Reverse White Pages for the address on the website this is the information that comes up:

_*removed personal information*_


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

wow you are awesome thanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm removing the personal contact information. This is something I wouldn't appreciate having listed on the internet and can't imagine any woman wanting her home address and phone number listed on a public forum. Sorry guys, privacy issue.


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't it a business?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This isn't up for debate. Posting a woman's (or man) name and home address isn't something we are comfortable with. If they wanted you to have this information, it would have been avaliable on the website. It is a family run business and from what I've gathered, it may very well be run from their home. Further, you said this wasn't a review, but then posted your issues. This is what we ask of our members to refrain from.

tapatalk signature


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi sewingalot,

I apologize for unknowingly posting information that was not allowed; is there somewhere in the guidelines and rules where that is specified and I missed it? If it is not in the rules and guidelines, perhaps it could be added.

-Roy


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm sorry I wasn't trying to debate. I just wanted a business number. I definitely did not ask for any personal information. If people are in the business of accepting money then they should have some sort of way to communicate. I'm also sorry if it sounded like a review, I did not give any opinions good or bad and did not explain any of my issues other than I could not get a response from them and was concerned. I was hopeful a community like this could help. Again, sorry I even posted anything about this I wasn't trying to cause trouble...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

common sense applies. 
OP, sending a suggestion via PM.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi sewingalot,
> 
> I apologize for unknowingly posting information that was not allowed; is there somewhere in the guidelines and rules where that is specified and I missed it? If it is not in the rules and guidelines, perhaps it could be added.
> 
> -Roy


No big deal, really. Since it is not public information on the company's website, I removed it to protect the woman's privacy. Try to think of it this way - if you were posting plants for sale in the swap and shop, and couldn't be reached, would you want your information displayed on the boards you purposely hid for unknown reasons? Sure, you are selling, but the buyer should also be aware of things like this in the beginning. It goes back to the whole _caveat emptor_.

Here is the guideline:_

Please keep in mind that whenever you give out personal information online --- for example, via message boards or chat --- that information can be collected and used by people you don't know. While The Planted Tank.net strives to protect your personal information and privacy, The Planted Tank cannot guarantee the security of any information you disclose online; you make such disclosures at your own risk. However, if you violate the rules, The Planted Tank.net Forums reserves the right to disclose any and all user activity to the public, third parties and or law enforcement agencies._

Found in this link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i...8-forum-rules-updated-december-17-2010-a.html


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

it is run from their house, so it indeed would be their home address/phone #.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi sewingalot,

I understand, again sorry for my error. 

My experience has been that most reputable businesses do have a phone number on there websites (although not always Toll-Free) and are usually registered with their local Better Business Bureau. If a "company" does not have that information I usually "pass" and take my money elsewhere.


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

If they can't communicate via email and have no business number they need to have some form of communication...


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

you should be able to contact them thru email on the contact us area


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

If a "company" does not have that information I usually "pass" and take my money elsewhere.[/QUOTE]

I'm kicking myself right now....


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

liveforthis said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is not a vendor review so please don't freak....I just wanted to know


 
dont mean to hijack, but i fail to see the logic in not allowing negative sponsor/vendor reviews.

so i can come up with a crappy product and buy silence by becoming a sponsor, and continue to sell bad products to hobbyists in a place that is supposed to be FOR hobbyists, not business.... 

doesnt make sense.


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

nikonD70s said:


> you should be able to contact them thru email on the contact us area


They won't/don't respond..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I got a shipment in from them just few weeks ago.

It did take longer than usual for them to ship out (last year when I'd order, they'd have the order in the mail within a few days, this time it was almost 2 weeks).

I'd emailed about my order through their website and they did reply by the next business day, though.

If you sent your email through your personal email, I'd go back and try through the website, in case personal email gets caught as spam?

You might also check on AquaBid's forum to see if there's any update- I know they do a lot of business there.

If I had to guess, I'd guess that they're probably not keeping stuff in stock right now, and have to wait for orders to arrive from FAN before shipping out? That's just guesswork, though.


----------



## liveforthis (Jan 2, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> dont mean to hijack, but i fail to see the logic in not allowing negative sponsor/vendor reviews.
> 
> so i can come up with a crappy product and buy silence by becoming a sponsor, and continue to sell bad products to hobbyists in a place that is supposed to be FOR hobbyists, not business....
> 
> doesnt make sense.


I agree..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

nonconductive said:


> dont mean to hijack, but i fail to see the logic in not allowing negative sponsor/vendor reviews.
> 
> so i can come up with a crappy product and buy silence by becoming a sponsor, and continue to sell bad products to hobbyists in a place that is supposed to be FOR hobbyists, not business....
> 
> doesnt make sense.


If the TPT staff become aware of chronic issues with a site sponsor, they'll boot the sponsor. It's happened several times.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

liveforthis said:


> They won't/don't respond..


 
last time i ordered from them it took a few weeks to reply to emails, and even longer to ship. normally it doesnt take near that long. luckily my friend had their #.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> If the TPT staff become aware of chronic issues with a site sponsor, they'll boot the sponsor. It's happened several times.


 
thanks for responding. i was curious if it was monitored at all.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Remember that vendor reviews are not allowed here.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

nonconductive said:


> thanks for responding. i was curious if it was monitored at all.





lauraleellbp said:


> If the TPT staff become aware of chronic issues with a site sponsor, they'll boot the sponsor. It's happened several times.


Thanks, Laura. Couldn't say it better myself.

Nonconductive, we do monitor the sponsors/members. Just because someone becomes a member or a sponsor of the site doesn't mean they are above any moderation. If you have an issue with a transaction gone bad, it never hurts to pm a moderator or Kyle. While we do not step in every time, if there is a trend, we do take action. And like Laura said, there are consequences.



nonconductive said:


> last time i ordered from them it took a few weeks to reply to emails, and even longer to ship. normally it doesnt take near that long. luckily my friend had their #.


And this is why I started monitoring this thread, OP. Even though it started out innocently enough, the comments are now coming down to a review on the store. So as a result, this topic is now closed.


----------

